# With LA news.... Blazers will miss playoffs



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Hate to say I told ya so. An epic collapse is about to take place. Grizz get final spot. Blazers are a disaster now. With no trade they could lose 5-7 in a row. I tried telling everyone....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Might want to post the LA news...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Basel said:


> Might want to post the LA news...


*LaMarcus Aldridge (groin) out at least a week
*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ender said:


> *LaMarcus Aldridge (groin) out at least a week
> *


Oh, yeah, the Blazers are done. There's no way they're making the playoffs now.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Have u noticed how tight the west is? Lose a couple and ur easily in ninth seed.

They play spurs tomorrow. Blazers need a trade in worst way


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Basel said:


> Oh, yeah, the Blazers are done. There's no way they're making the playoffs now.


Serious? They've got five games in that week time span, but they're 4.5 games up on #6 Phoenix


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

TheAnswer said:


> Serious? They've got five games in that week time span, but they're 4.5 games up on #6 Phoenix


Sarcasm, bro.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

My fault then. Shouldn't of expected such a dumb ass comment from you to have been serious, either that or you need to work on your sarcasm. 

Probably the former tho.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Look at suns sched... Then get back to me.

Meanwhile in Portland claver and dleague guys playing major minutes lol


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If it's just a week the Blazers will be fine in terms of making the playoffs, but it could cost them a spot or two in terms of seeding. However, if this is the start of a lingering thing that bothers him the rest of the year, they could wind up down in the mix with Dallas/GS/Memphis.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

They HAVE to make a deal. Just for LA insurance..... not to mention their bigs are awful and now hurt other then lopez. 

I love how fans are saying the blazers shouldn't mess up chemistry. The blazers have been a 500. team since january or below. They arent that good. No bench and a coach who is lost on defense. The starters are good. Bench is god awful.... which everyone is about to find out. Tune in at 10pm


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Probably the best thing that can to Portland would be to narrowly miss the playoffs. You've convinced LMA to stay, guys are confident, and you get a lotto pick in a deep draft.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Trade us picks for Jeff Green. Come on, you know you want to.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

If Portland narrowly misses playoffs their pick goes to bobcats lol. We are screwed big time this year. Epic collapse and no draft pick


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd like bass or green!!! We need em both!!!!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

mixums said:


> Look at suns sched... Then get back to me.
> 
> Meanwhile in Portland claver and dleague guys playing major minutes lol


Portland right next to Miami.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Perhaps some of those winning percentages are deceiving


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Bubbles said:


> Portland right next to Miami.


Wow, I didn't realize that the Knicks last two months were basically one long road trip.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol..... Just got beat by a. Parker, Duncan, Leonard team.

Any questions?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes. Why do the Blazers suck?


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

They don't play defense.

They have no bench.

They can't win close games anymore.

Batum is garbage.

Enough?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want more reasons.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Btw suns only 3.5 back


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mixums said:


> Perhaps some of those winning percentages are deceiving


Perhaps you're wrong.

How's that Sports Two exodus going, Moses?


----------



## ponderguy (Jan 31, 2014)

letsgoceltics said:


> Probably the best thing that can to Portland would be to narrowly miss the playoffs. You've convinced LMA to stay, guys are confident, and you get a lotto pick in a deep draft.


portland loses their pick to charlotte if its outside the top 12


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Look on the bright side, if the Blazers miss the playoffs that works out great for the Bobcats so long as they don't slip much further


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

GNG said:


> Perhaps you're wrong.
> 
> How's that Sports Two exodus going, Moses?


It must be going pretty well since I'm not the one bringing it up....


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mixums said:


> It must be going pretty well since I'm not the one bringing it up....


That didn't make any sense. I can see why they exiled you.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol or not. They couldn't handle me. Let me guess ur a blazer homer?! Or a S2 lurker who loves to hate me?! Don't be shy grn or whatever the hell ur name is.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Well...... They beat the jazz. Barely.

Btw grizz only 5 back!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm shocked the Blazers are playing as well as they are with their injury problems.

I also admit they are playing well and hope it continues. YMMV.


----------



## Boomchakalaka (Mar 2, 2014)

Just MIXEDUP!

Go Blazers!!


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

It will all crumble when they face Houston Memphis SA Dallas in next few weeks. That's four losses right there


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

mixums said:


> It will all crumble when they face Houston Memphis SA Dallas in next few weeks. That's four losses right there



Los Angeles tonight. That's five losses.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mixums said:


> Lol or not. They couldn't handle me. Let me guess ur a blazer homer?! Or a S2 lurker who loves to hate me?! Don't be shy grn or whatever the hell ur name is.


I'm the former Cinco De Mayo, and you can ask the S2 guys how much of a Blazers homer they think I am.

They couldn't handle your...what? Chicken Little posting pattern? Melodrama? Hyperbole? Eccentricities? Conspiracy theories? Attorney? 

I'm looking forward to your army of lawyers shutting down a message board backed by the actual Portland Trail Blazers though. I'm sure their Web team has a daily laugh at your expense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

GNG said:


> I'm Cinco De Mayo, and I only care about you enough to give you one line of text.



On the app, it's two lines of text, bro.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

when s2 isnt the official message board next season.... get back to me gbg


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

basel....wouldnt be shocked they barely beat a bad denver/utah team


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mixums said:


> when s2 isnt the official message board next season.... get back to me gbg


Would be pleasantly surprised, but again, I'm not betting on it.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

And there u have it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Los Angeles tonight. That's five losses.



Boom.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mixums said:


> when s2 isnt the official message board next season.... get back to me gbg


How about _you_ get back with _us_ once you've accomplished your objectives.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

as for now blazers about to go on 7 game losing streak and out of playoffs


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

looks like i was right.... i just picked the wrong streak of games. hawks always give blazers fit. in fact I cant remember the last time they lost in portland. then the road trip from hell with a homecoming with Golden State. Its over. Stick a fork em in.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mixums said:


> looks like i was right.... i just picked the wrong streak of games. hawks always give blazers fit. in fact I cant remember the last time they lost in portland.


Atlanta is on a one-game winning streak in Portland. 

They've won one-in-a-row.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

What a great read this thread is. Mix, you are on fire as usual. Keep it up.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

What's up hcp! I will prob get a PM from Denny or sly this summer to come back once the board is dead. Denny typically offers something to stir the pot. 

Don't tell him though.... This is really my thoughts. I'm not even trying to stir pot! :yesyesyes:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey I'm one of the few who actually misses you over there. Your opinions are comical at best. That doesn't mean I don't enjoy reading them. I was hoping more people would come back here, but there just isn't enough traffic.

Just glad to see you are still up to your old DoomsDay way of thinking.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow you nailed that one Mix... batting 1.000.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

If it wasnt for that amazing first two months.... they would have missed by a lot


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

mixums said:


> If it wasnt for that amazing first two months.... they would have missed by a lot



To quote @GNG...

"Shut up, Mixums."


----------



## ponderguy (Jan 31, 2014)

mixums said:


> If it wasnt for that amazing first two months.... they would have missed by a lot


but they DID have an amazing first two months sooooo...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LOL at "amazing two months."

That's like 40 percent of the season.

Yeah if they didn't play great for 40 percent of the season, they wouldn't be so great.

Shut..._up_, Mixums. Knucklehead.


----------



## ponderguy (Jan 31, 2014)

GNG said:


> LOL at "amazing two months."
> 
> That's like 40 percent of the season.
> 
> ...


If Portland had picked Durant OKC wouldn't even be in the playoffs


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

We're in the playoffs?


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

wait till they blow 2-0 lead to houston.... thats gonna be painful huh


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

mixums said:


> wait till they blow 2-0 lead to houston.... thats gonna be painful huh


Will you quit posting when the Blazers beat the Rockets?

James Harden is shooting on 32.9% a game. The worst of anyone in the top 25 of scoring.

You don't win a series behind chucking like that. But maybe the veteran leadership of Dwight Howard will pull them through....


----------

